# Erik Akkersdijk in Stern TV (german television) 23.20



## ParityErrors (Jan 21, 2009)

I just saw the preview of Stern TV today.
Erik will be there to solve the cube with his feet.

The show will start at 23.15 on RTL.


Regards,


Q


----------



## coolmission (Jan 21, 2009)

Hehe I'm sitting in front of the TV, waiting  It's about the Aachen Open aswell right?


----------



## ParityErrors (Jan 21, 2009)

I do not know what it will be about. 
Just saw the preview a few minutes ago.
But I think, that it will also be about Aachen and Robin.



Q


----------



## (X) (Jan 21, 2009)

It would've been funny to see though im not german


----------



## coolmission (Jan 21, 2009)

Is some1 recording this? I cant


----------



## Ton (Jan 21, 2009)

ParityErrors said:


> I just saw the preview of Stern TV today.
> Erik will be there to solve the cube with his feet.
> 
> The show will start at 23.15 on RTL.
> Q



Thanks , I will watch, even if I hate feet solve, but it is Erik so I can live with it


----------



## coolmission (Jan 21, 2009)

Ton said:


> ParityErrors said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the preview of Stern TV today.
> ...



True. I'd rather see him do one-handed or normal solves.


----------



## fw (Jan 22, 2009)

Here you go: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8891


----------



## Benny (Jan 23, 2009)

Here I uploaded the video on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6BpN8q3QvQ

Robin said, there will be a competition in april in Gütersloh.
Is there a date ? because there is no anouncement on the WCA site 

i really want to be there


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the video man ....


----------



## pjk (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet video. If only I could speak German.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 23, 2009)

I can interpret it pretty easily...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 23, 2009)

Could anyone ask Stern if they could send give me a full video of Erik's 4x4x4 solve? I would love to reconstruct the world record, but I need a full high-quality video (actually, I only need the part of the frame with the cube, but as high-resolution as possible).

(I will also do Robin's 55 if I get it.)


----------



## Kian (Jan 23, 2009)

really wish i spoke german, that seemed like a great piece!


----------



## Benny (Jan 23, 2009)

i could try to do subtitles in the next few days if someone asks for them


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 23, 2009)

Could you do subtitles please?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 23, 2009)

Benny said:


> i could try to do subtitles in the next few days if someone asks for them



haha yeah I will go ahead and put in a second request 

This seems like a great piece, the actually let the cubers talk so the facts are probably right.

And nobody mentioned Dennis was in this!


----------

